# What’s your party date this year?



## musicL1 (Oct 27, 2009)

I’m trying to decide whether to go with the Saturday before or after? I’ve always done it before, except for the year I had it on October 32nd. 

I’m curious about your plans and feedback....pros and cons on before vs. after?


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

we haven't decided for sure yet this year, but we almost always do the saturday before.


----------



## Hollowman68 (Sep 2, 2010)

Yeah, we always do the Saturday before (Oct 27th this year), only one time did I do it after and that was when Halloween fell on a Friday, we did it the next day on Nov 1st.


----------



## GirlNo3Belcher (Sep 25, 2017)

We also always do it the Saturday before, except for the one year when we were in Salem that weekend so we had it the next Saturday, 11/2.

In my opinion, the big pro to having it after is that you're less likely to have people miss it because they have conflicting plans. If someone has two (or more) invitations, chances are they're for the weekend before Halloween.

The only real con to having it after is that having it the week before just feels better. The spirit of Halloween is in full gear and you're still leading up to the big day. It's more exciting for me to have it before. But that's just my personal thing. I had exactly as much fun on 11/2 as I did any other year, and we had a better turn out.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I've been thinking of doing mine on Oct. 20 this year. Too early?


----------



## BileFreeze (Jun 12, 2018)

Saturday before. 

As much as we love Halloween, EVERYTHING is gone Nov 1st. We stay up late to bring in as much as we can after the last ToT and then spend the 1st putting things away and finishing up. I think that's part of the magic of it for me. All the buildup and anticipation for one single day and then *poof* it's gone like magic. The kids of the neighborhood never get to see it coming down.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

My party is on the 20th of October ... That way I am able to go to other Halloween parties as well.


----------



## Lot13 (May 27, 2014)

We have always had our party on the 3rd Saturday of October, whatever date that fell on. The last 4 or 5 years though we noticed the weather always seemed to suck with high winds and rain on that day but the Saturday before was a beautiful day. So last year we decided to make the switch and hope for the best. We went to the second saturday of October and the weather was ideal, we had more attend, and it just worked out well. So while that seems kind of early to me too, I can't argue with Mother Nature and enjoy the better weather the week before not messing up all of our props with the winds. So this year the date will be October 13th. It also leaves us with the last two weeks to attend other Halloween functions in the area cause we are done with everything on ours.


----------



## subcult9 (Jun 16, 2016)

We will definitely be doing Saturday 10/27. We did one year in early November and had very few people show up...everyone seemed to be partied out from the weekend before!


----------



## korigirl (Aug 28, 2010)

I think we are going with Nov 3 this year for a few reasons. Our city has decided to have a Comic Con every "Halloween" weekend, so we have still had great turnouts, but we are definitely missing people that are attending that instead. We also like the idea of people being able to get CHEAP last minute costumes or other fun Halloween items at the local Spirit/other Halloween stores. The final reason is that everyone's party typically will be the week before, so we'll have a better turnout and maybe even get to go to someone else's party too! Win win!


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

We're having our party on the 20th. We've had it that early before and no one seems to mind.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm having mine on October 27th. Most people I invite plan on the Saturday before Halloween and save the date.


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

The Saturday before, the 27th. The only year we did after Halloween was when it was on a Friday, and I just checked and because of leap year Halloween isn't on Friday again until 2025, so we won't have to decide what to do with that again anytime soon.


----------



## GhostCat (Aug 2, 2016)

I try to do the Saturday before. Luckily, my party is usually the only one in my group of friends. I do have to watch out sometimes because my city does the zombie crawl every year and I don't want to make anyone choose between that or my party.


----------



## therodster14 (Jun 7, 2017)

I am still debating on this one. My first year I did it late and we had a horrible wind storm. My haunted trail was a hit, but we couldn't have a bonfire and the wind was unbearable. Last year I had it on the first weekend of October. It was brutally hot in Pa that weekend. Hopefully the October heatwave doesn't happen again. I like having it early for multiple reasons. Decorations will remain out for weeks after. The first weekend is usually easier to get everyone out with parades, and other events that go on in October. Also, for items that I am not attached to, having an early party gives me time to trade/sell items and get different for the next year. I feel it is important to have different props, besides my mainstays.


----------



## Sydney12 (Sep 29, 2015)

We are having our October 20th, we don't ever have it the weekend before Halloween always two weekends before, there is too much going on, less competition with other parties and we get to attend other parties the weekend before Halloween. I have always had a great turnout.


----------



## Halloween Magic (Jul 26, 2007)

We always did ours the 2nd Friday of October. It was early enough that we usually had good weather for the hay ride and left the rest of the month free to enjoy all the other spooky fun.


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

I'm going with the 20th. All the trunk or treats and boo at the zoo etc will be the Saturday before Halloween.


----------



## Silver Jinx (Aug 18, 2015)

I think we are going with the 20th. We did it the third Saturday of October two years ago and I think people didn't have so many conflicting plans that weekend. Also, we can have an adult party on the 20th, then people with children can do the kid things on the weekend before Halloween. I feel like people might be over it the weekend after Halloween? Or they are ready for round two! I'm not sure on that one.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

oct 13th this year


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

My party is for all my friends and family and a lot of them still have littles that enoy ToTing. It was why I started it, I am in a great hood for ToTing. So mine is always on October 31st no matter what day of the week in falls on. Next year will be my last party here before moving out of state. I am kinda sad about it and wondering how it will be when we move!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Ugh, we had to move our party date from Oct. 20 to Oct. 27. Too many people couldn't make the earlier date. Hope this didn't mess up some of our other guests.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

10/30. Same as every year.


----------



## MadDog (Oct 13, 2003)

October 20th. We'll be at the Notre Dame vs Navy game on the 27th. GO IRISH!


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Nov 3rd. Our is a Dios de la Muertos party theme, so it fits with after Halloween/31st.


----------



## jonnyci (Mar 1, 2011)

Tortured Souls Train - Oct 20th.


----------



## MrTinkerDesigns (Sep 16, 2018)

We always go 'all-out' the Friday before. Not long now!


----------



## Vater (Oct 10, 2014)

Still trying to decide between the Friday or Sat before Halloween. I haven't seen anyone else here say they're doing doing Fri the 26th so it's making me lean more toward the 27th. My concern about Sat the 27th is there's a lot of options that night as far as Halloween parties/events go.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Halloween Garden Harvest Oct 28th


----------



## ShellyMontrose (Sep 17, 2018)

I'm leaning towards Thursday, December 6th for themed Krampus Party!


----------



## JeffnStein (Sep 1, 2017)

October 13 this year. Years past it has been the weekend right before Halloween, the last several we moved the date to match our sons' fall break from college. That weekend also gives us a rain date the weekend before Halloween.


----------



## Sky (Sep 19, 2016)

October 27th! Cannot wait!


----------

